# Glasgarnelen im Teich



## burki (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo

nun da mich Christine bat etwas dazu zu schreiben:

ich habe letzten herbst aus meinem Aquarium alles Glasgarnelen rausgefischt, weil die sich einfach zu sehr vermehren.
Verkauft wurden sie mir als Amanosgarnelen.

Da habe ich sie einfach in meinen Gartenteich getan, jaja soll man wohl nicht.
Nun staunte ich nicht schlecht als im Frühjahr sie munter im Teich schwimmen.
Ob alles überlebten kann ich nicht sagen, ich hoffe nun das sie sich nicht weiter vermehren.

Aber sicher haben die auch nur eine beschränkte Lebensdauer.


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Glasgarnelen im Teich*

Hallo Burki,

und jetzt noch Fotos 

Falls die sich in Deinem Teich wider Erwarten vermehren sollten, finden sich hier garantiert Abnehmer!

Was mir da einfällt. Bist Du sicher, dass es Glasgarnelen sind? Vielleicht sind es ja eher diese hier:



_Süßwassergarnele - Atyaephyra desmaresti_


----------



## burki (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Glasgarnelen im Teich*

Hallo Christine

sicher bin ich mir nicht welche Garnelenart das ist.
Lt. AQ Forum sollen es Glasgarnelen sein. (die die ich im Aquairum hatte)

Werde mal versuchen Fotos zu machen.


----------



## burki (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Glasgarnelen im Teich*

Hallo

hier ein Bild
ca.2cm lang


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Glasgarnelen im Teich*

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen Garnelenfachmann


----------



## canis (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Glasgarnelen im Teich*

Garnelenfachmann bin ich, allerdings eher in der Küche 

Im Ernst: Kenne die Garnelen leider noch zu wenig gut, bin in deren Aquarienhaltung noch ein Anfänger.


----------



## zahnfee (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Glasgarnelen im Teich*

Hallo,

ich bin auch kein Experte, aber ich tippe auf Rückenstrichgarnelen (die habe ich auch im Aquarium). Glasgarnelen werden zwischen 5-8 cm und Rückenstrichgarnelen bis 2,5 cm.

http://www.garnelen-aquarium.com/arten/rueckenstrichgarnele/haltung.html
http://www.garnelen-aquarium.com/arten/glasgarnelen/haltung.html


----------



## nik (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Glasgarnelen im Teich*

Hallo Burki,

ich denke auch, es ist eine Rückenstrichgarnele. Die und eine Glasgarnele zu verwechseln ist eher schwer. Die Toleranz niedriger Temperaturen spricht auch für die Rückenstrichgarnele. Die wird sich auch im Teich vermehren.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Nik


----------



## Mario09 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Glasgarnelen im Teich*

Huhu,

und Juhu dachte schon muss auf Nellchen im Teich verzichten  ... das ja eine tolle Nachricht 

Dann werde ich das auch mal Testen und Berichten !

lg Mario


----------



## zahnfee (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Glasgarnelen im Teich*

Rückenstrichgarnelen werden im Aquarium zwischen 18 und 28 Grad gehalten.

Ich würde auf weitere Berichte von Burki warten, bevor ich experimentiere.


----------



## burki (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Glasgarnelen im Teich*

Hallo

nun diese Garnelen , als Nichtexperte, zu unterscheiden ist fast unmöglich.
Ehrlich ist es mir egal was das für welche sind, aus meinem Aquarium sind sie raus und kommen auch nie mehr dort rein.

Den Winter, wo der Teich zugefroren war, haben sie überstanden. Ob alle kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.
Nun muss ich sehen ob sie sich vermehren, falls man das im Teich überhaupt mitbekommt. Denn die jungen sind so winzig, da wird es schwer werden sie im Teich zu erkennen.
Ich hoffe aber die Vermehrung hält sich in Grenzen.

Ein paar dieser Garnelen sahen auch so aus, also mehr bräunlich.
Diese habe ich im Teich aber noch nicht wieder gefunden.
Google Suche 
http://bild0.qimage.de/rueckenstrichgarnelen-algengarnelen-foto-bild-58378150.jpg


----------



## zahnfee (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Glasgarnelen im Teich*

Ich denke sie werden sich auf jeden Fall vermehren. Die Weibchen tragen mehrmals im Jahr und es können gleich Gelegegrößen von bis zu 50 Jungtieren erreicht werden. 

Die Nelen sehen bei mir auch ganz unterschiedlich aus (gestreift, grünlich, bräunlich,... kommt auch auf´s Futter an und auf´s Alter).

Wie tief ist dein Teich? Schon erstaunlich, dass sie den Winter überstanden haben!


----------



## burki (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Glasgarnelen im Teich*

Der Teich hat so 50cm.
Ich habe sogar welchen in dem flacheren Teich gesehen und der hat nur 30cm.
In letzter Zeit dort aber dann nicht mehr. Ob die über den Damm in den tieteren gewandert sind?


----------



## zahnfee (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Glasgarnelen im Teich*

Nur 50 cm? Dann friert der Teich ja fast bis unten durch. 

Die sind sehr unternehmungslustig. Hab ein offenes Aquarium, da kann´s mal passieren, dass eine rausspringt.

Bei  mir vermehren die Nelen sich auch wie verrückt! Werd mal welche abfischen und bei meinem Tiergeschäft gegen Fischfutter eintauschen.


----------



## burki (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Glasgarnelen im Teich*

Kann an einer kleinen Stelle auch 60cm sein.
Mehr aber nicht. Sonst messe ich morgen nochmal genau.


----------



## zahnfee (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Glasgarnelen im Teich*

Bin auf deine Berichte gespannt. Ist halt nicht einfach die Kleinen auszumachen.

Kommt für mich nicht in Frage die Nelen in den Teich zu setzen, weil mein Mini nur 40-45 cm tief ist und die Temperaturschwankungen zu groß sind (wie ich finde).


----------

